# Importer Vidéo Perso en MP4



## isamechi (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acquérir un iPad Mini
Je suis un bleu
Comment importer une vidéo personnelle en mp4 dans mon iPad

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Herr_Bert (14 Décembre 2012)

1. La glisser dans tes vidéos itunes (icône dans la barre latérale gauche)
2. Cocher la synchronisation des vidéos dans l'onglet dédié lorsque l'ipad est branché.


----------

